# A few new projects



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 1, 2012)

Just finished up on a few projects tonight. 
Pictures arnt great, snapped them as the sun was setting.:fool:

Carbon fiber knife with stabilized and dyed redwood burl.
[attachment=12997]

Spear point knife with bocote scales.
[attachment=12998]

bottom side of a small curly walnut bowl and knives.
[attachment=12999]

Tom


----------



## myingling (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice Work !!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2012)

That CF blade is interesting. What kind of abuse can it take?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 2, 2012)

good lookin stuff there tom  --duck


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That CF blade is interesting. What kind of abuse can it take?



The carbon blade is really very sturdy, with the added scales its very robust.
The carbon blades are mainly a defensive blade, your not going to use them for hunting.
I found some carbon blades at a local gun show and decided to try putting some nicer handles on them. These handles are only epoxied to the carbon blade. Nothing metallic in this one, makes for a very light knife.
Its kind of neat and thought I would try one.
Tom


----------

